# Uber is asking drivers if they want to be movers and do other tasks



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.

The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.

The email, which came from the company's research department, reads:

"We would like to ask about your interest in receiving requests from Uber to perform other types of tasks on a flexible basis. Task requests would be similar to ride requests from Uber. A request would be sent through the Uber app for a task. If interested, an Uber partner would accept the request and then travel to meet the request at the specified task location."

The email then links to a survey which asks what would be the lowest hourly pay a driver would accept for the following tasks: Healthcare services, moving services, customer service, retail, cleaning services, clerical tasks, warehouse tasks, food service tasks.









Uber declined to comment for this story.

https://www.recode.net/2017/11/9/16627248/uber-on-demand-services


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

If its anything like their paying us now, its not worth it. If your going to deliver work for flex or if its food use shipt.com. Uber eats should give you an idea how much they'll pay you.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

No.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

This has to be fake, healthcare services ??

Next there will be some means to force drivers to do some of the tasks to keep driving while dangling that ever loving carrot.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I'm waiting for "Uber Army." The military will be taken over by people willing to do the job cheaper so they can "show them how it's done." You know....like they did with the taxi industry. ;-)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

That is actually a pretty good idea Uber temp agency. Some employer has someone call in sick for the day and needs someone to cover that shift, they list their requirements and Uber matches their requirements with available people with the correct skill set to see if there are any takers.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I opted in for the pap-smear services offered.
I think that's the one time 1 Star is sufficient.

#fübrn


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Escort service. Sign me up!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I would Uber Gigolo.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...so to get the gig...

You have to promise...

A portion to Uber...

Is there anything...

Uber doesn't want to get a piece of...

Get ready....here they come....

Uber Monkeys.....

We provide hours of emtertainment...

You can share us with your friends...

In a pinch we'll ride in the trunk...

He$$ we'll even jump out of the trunk...

for SadUber if needs....8>)

Rakos








PS. Just what everyone needs...Uber Monkeys!!!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Physical labor, cooking dinners and changing catheters - all at $0.10/minute. Sign me up!

This cannot be real. It sounds like corporate has been reading too many of saduber's misadventures...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just when you think they can't think of anything else more asinine...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Physical labor, cooking dinners and changing catheters - all at $0.10/minute. Sign me up!
> 
> This cannot be real. It sounds like corporate has been reading too many of saduber's misadventures...


There are traveling nurses that do this sort of thing already just floating where needed whenever they feel like working now they do get paid much better than what you are suggesting but I see no reason why Uber could not jump in and dispatch such people who are qualified and willing to work with places that are wanting them for just a shift.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Yea nothing like a 1am ping to uber move someone or change some old ladys diaper.... 
Perhaps if i could perform in vitro fertiliazation without the in vitro part....


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> I'm waiting for "Uber Army." The military will be taken over by people willing to do the job cheaper so they can "show them how it's done." You know....like they did with the taxi industry. ;-)


Demand is going to be off the charts in Afghanistan tonight! Head over there now to increase your earnings.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

PMartino said:


> Demand is going to be off the charts in Afghanistan tonight! Head over there now to increase your earnings.


OMG ROFLMAO...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.recode.net/2017/11/9/16627248/uber-on-demand-services
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell moves while wearing a polo shirt and slacks...and with a big smile to cap it all off? No. Just no.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...so to get the gig...
> 
> You have to promise...
> 
> ...


Looks like monkeypool to me.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

2Cents said:


> I opted in for the pap-smear services offered.
> I think that's the one time 1 Star is sufficient.
> 
> #fübrn


Still laughing


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I'm waiting for "Uber Army." The military will be taken over by people willing to do the job cheaper so they can "show them how it's done." You know....like they did with the taxi industry. ;-)


I am waiting for Uber Doctor. If I mess that up I will try Uber Undertaker.



Uberfunitis said:


> That is actually a pretty good idea Uber temp agency. Some employer has someone call in sick for the day and needs someone to cover that shift, they list their requirements and Uber matches their requirements with available people with the correct skill set to see if there are any takers.


If Uber doesn't stop cheating drivers by taking 40%+ of fares with their up-front pricing scam, I know of several million pax who will be using this new service to list their requirement for an Uber driver!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Still laughing


U-SMEar is a great service. Basically the driver shows up with a device he uploads it using the app. Then the information gets uploaded and uses an algorithm that compares the Wikipedia, Web MD data and based on the results of what the drivers sends in it makes an appointment for the patient and books a ride so the patient has a ride back from the procedure should the passenger require immediate attention. 
It can be a bit discomforting at first for drivers but they do receive badges as they complete more and more requests. Currently the Red Badge of Courage is unavailable.

#fübrn


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is actually a pretty good idea Uber temp agency. Some employer has someone call in sick for the day and needs someone to cover that shift, they list their requirements and Uber matches their requirements with available people with the correct skill set to see if there are any takers.


...............Uber collects thirty-seven-fifty-the hour from the customer and pays the "independent contractor" three-seventy-five the hour......................

...oh, and "tipping not necessary", which, I am aware, is fine with you, but that does not make it fine with everyone........................


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is actually a pretty good idea Uber temp agency. Some employer has someone call in sick for the day and needs someone to cover that shift, they list their requirements and Uber matches their requirements with available people with the correct skill set to see if there are any takers.


You're implying fübr has a skilled labor force.
Have you seen the rates they currently distribute?

#fübrn


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Maybe they need to get the taxi thing down first


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> You're implying fübr has a skilled labor force.
> Have you seen the rates they currently distribute?
> 
> #fübrn


I think there are people who do have marketable skills that drive Uber part time, yes. More to the point if they start offering a service that requires a set skill set you would have people with that skill set start working for Uber just for those types of jobs if there is a market for such and I think that there is.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah, call it Uberslave while you are at it , morons.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I think there are people who do have marketable skills that drive Uber part time, yes. More to the point if they start offering a service that requires a set skill set you would have people with that skill set start working for Uber just for those types of jobs if there is a market for such and I think that there is.


They already have that. It's called driving.

#fübrn


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> They already have that. It's called driving.
> 
> #fübrn


yes, but it is only smart to have as many revenue streams as possible why not open the on demand concept as far as the market will support.


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

You have strived so hard to be a 5 star boy or girl and made me so Rich .
would you like to come be my maid ?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> yes, but it is only smart to have as many revenue streams as possible why not open the on demand concept as far as the market will support.


I told them I'd be willing to sign up for the on demand pap-smear services.
They have not responded to me yet.

#fübrn


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> yes, but it is only smart to have as many revenue streams as possible why not open the on demand concept as far as the market will support.


They have many streams now. They steal from you, the rider and the restaurants utilizing Eats. Add that to the drivers that drive for Lyft that get bogus calls and cancellations from the Travis bots, their stream seem to be multiple.

#fübrn


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> They have many streams now. They steal from you, the rider and the restaurants utilizing Eats. Add that to the drivers that drive for Lyft that get bogus calls and cancellations from the Travis bots, their stream seem to be multiple.
> 
> #fübrn


Why limit your income potential unless you have to.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why limit your income potential unless you have to.


I'll add 33% to your fares this week end for an upfront lump sum payment of $115.
Are you in?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> I'll add 33% to your fares this week end for an upfront lump sum payment of $115.
> Are you in?


No thank you, while that deal may make sense for you, it does not make sense for me to do this weekend.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Need a loan? Uber loan service.

Not paying on time? Uber collection will call you over and over.

Still won't pay? Get a visit from the Uber enforcer (remember to tip).

Uh oh, he broke your arm? Better order an Uber doctor.

Doc says you should get an Xray? Uber Xray services.

Call another Uber doctor to put a cast on the arm.

Pay for it all with the new Uber credit card.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Need a loan? Uber loan service.
> 
> Not paying on time? Uber collection will call you over and over.
> 
> ...


Too much UBER. I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Too much UBER. I think I'm going to be sick.


So you are UBERsick...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Is this another SadUber idea???


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

With the current rating system? More chances of getting deactivated.

I can see it now,

"The Uber mover stole my jewelry".

"The Uber mover refused to get a hernia moving my platemail armour collection."


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> I am waiting for Uber Doctor. If I mess that up I will try Uber Undertaker.


There is already something close to this - https://www.zocdoc.com/

But to truly be UberDoctor, the Doctors would need to be unlicensed and under-insured.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

A specially trained team of Uber drivers spolied a plan to rob, scrape & steal all the gold leaf from ceilings of President Donald Trump, "big and beautiful" NY luxurious apartment while he was vacation from the "crappie" White House and staying at one is "fabulous" California golf course condos.

Uber denied Comment, but did say they were specially trained by them and have an elite 5* rated unskilled labor squad ratings from Uber ,. They were trained by company YouTube videos sources learned later.
.
Uber also stated they also have future taxed 1099 "partners" in route to South Korea for peace talks after they are done painting a bathroom in Florida and taking out trash in North Carolina, and washing dishes in local Arizona restaurants.

In other news, lyft flying cars were spotted over the Atlantic Ocean and workers are uptight over the 50 peak flights they have to perform to obtain the mighty powerful - PFB (power flying bonus).......


More news at 11!!!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

The pay has to be a MINIMUM quadruple what it is for UberX fares.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is actually a pretty good idea Uber temp agency. Some employer has someone call in sick for the day and needs someone to cover that shift, they list their requirements and Uber matches their requirements with available people with the correct skill set to see if there are any takers.


Some people will then call in sick so they can do the side job on Uber and 'double dip" hahaha


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

uber is not a trustworthy company.
I’d never do anything else for them or for anyone who’s associated with them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Five Star said:


> uber is not a trustworthy company.
> I'd never do anything else for them or for anyone who's associated with them.


They are about as trustworthy as any other major corporation.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Dog walker: Uber Pooper Scooper.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> "The Uber mover stole my jewelry".


Could also be a false report in hoping to get a free move. Uber simply adjust mover's earning to zero. Uber does not lose anything but gain customer's heart. Together, let the customer and Uber bully the independent contractors down to the hell.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are about as trustworthy as any other major corporation.


No they will actually go down in the history books as making Philip Morris, Exxon, Enron, BP ; look tame according to their business practices. Watch for it.



outface said:


> Could also be a false report in hoping to get a free move. Uber simply adjust mover's earning to zero. Uber does not lose anything but gain customer's heart. Together, let the customer and Uber bully the independent contractors down to the hell.


Exactly. Can they really be trusted not to do this?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.
> 
> The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.
> 
> ...


How much does taskrabbit get from the workers?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is actually a pretty good idea Uber temp agency. Some employer has someone call in sick for the day and needs someone to cover that shift, they list their requirements and Uber matches their requirements with available people with the correct skill set to see if there are any takers.


So you're signing up?


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> The email then links to a survey which asks what would be the lowest hourly pay a driver would accept for the following


This is what I ask of all my best employees. Hahahahahah


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you're signing up?


I might depending on what their terms turn out to be. I think it might be fun to work in a fast food place for a day for example.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I might depending on what their terms turn out to be. I think it might be fun to work in a fast food place for a day for example.


Or spend the day cleaning the failing SDC for engineers when they are the third company to actually have SDC taxi earning money.
I just never seen a company that can't get anything actually profitable branch out and waste more money in areas people are way ahead of them....they will bankrupt in two years or less.
I wouldn't take a long mortgage out working for that company as an employee


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Or spend the day cleaning the failing SDC for engineers when they are the third company to actually have SDC taxi earning money.
> I just never seen a company that can't get anything actually profitable branch out and waste more money in areas people are way ahead of them....they will bankrupt in two years or less.
> I wouldn't take a long mortgage out working for that company as an employee


people were saying the same about Amazon at one time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> people were saying the same about Amazon at one time.


 yea but everything they are doing now is already being done by other companies that are already established or ahead of anything they are doing....Amazon wasn't a copy cat and truly innovative.

Uber went from innovative with the whole rideshare to kinda worthless in other areas.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Healthcare services, moving services, customer service, retail, cleaning services, clerical tasks, warehouse tasks, food service tasks.


Never got the survey...

But I would be interested... here's the numbers I would give:

Healthcare services? Depends on what it is. 
Changing Adult Diapers/Emptying bed pans? $40/hr.

Moving Services? $1/minute + $1/mile

Customer service? Depends on the type.
$10/hr for fun and easy stuff, $20/hr for hard and annoying stuff.

Retail? $20/hr
Cleaning Services? $25/hr for window cleaning, $40/hr biological.

Clerical/Warehouse/FoodService? $20/hr.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> yea but everything they are doing now is already being done by other companies that are already established or ahead of anything they are doing....Amazon wasn't a copy cat and truly innovative.
> 
> Uber went from innovative with the whole rideshare to kinda worthless in other areas.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Never got the survey...
> 
> But I would be interested... here's the numbers I would give:
> 
> ...


Regardless what the job is, Uber will quote them an upfront price. And we'll get paid about pathetic amount.

Customers will try to about us since they were already studied a price.

I'm not touching this.

Theres already temp agencies. Home Depot parking lots.

I'll do one of those two if I'm that desperate.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> I would Uber Gigolo.


When a girl is passed out drunk, you can cop a free feel


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Regardless what the job is, Uber will quote them an upfront price. And we'll get paid about pathetic amount.
> 
> Customers will try to about us since they were already studied a price.
> 
> ...


Exactly, paying your own taxes and not having a real tax deduction like rideshare is a no no in my book....even if you got paid the mileage to job. Then at job you'll likely be paying a bundle on your taxes without deduction.
How many people would be rideshare without the .54 cent deduction....I'm certainly not working labor and paying high taxes....I bet you'll get some sort of local tax just working in area's also.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

So this would possibly interest the Teamsters?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> I'm waiting for "Uber Army." The military will be taken over by people willing to do the job cheaper so they can "show them how it's done." You know....like they did with the taxi industry. ;-)


Google Erik Prince


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

In the IT industry temp jobs are already the new norm. It's almost impossible to find a full time permanent job. So what Uber is trying to do fits in nicely with what is already going on in the real world. Not having to pay benefits saves companies an average of $600 a month per employee, so paying a temp agency is peanuts compared to the cost of benefits/hiring/firing/recruiting/retention.

Too bad all of the morons voted against their own interests and unions by extension, maybe we would have a shot but now the "gig economy" will be the new norm within a few years. Good luck with all of that. Maybe building a wall is a bad idea after all because it could be that we will need to go down there to have any standard of living in the future!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> This has to be fake, healthcare services ??
> 
> Next there will be some means to force drivers to do some of the tasks to keep driving while dangling that ever loving carrot.


Wipe asses???


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Wipe asses???


UberHospice. Killing them softly!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey, I'm a certificated teacher with a few years subbing experience: UberEd


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> This has to be fake, healthcare services ?


Uber considers their drivers to be experienced in providing healthcare services..... we clean up puke and deal with paxholes who need to have their a$$e$ wiped.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

UberBigBrother/Sister. Teaching millenials how to be functional human beings for .50 cents a minute.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> UberBigBrother/Sister. Teaching millenials how to be functional human beings for .50 cents a minute.


A thread finalist!


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

"....in related news rideshare giant Uber is now offering a service where customers can ping an Uber driver for massage services. It is called Uber Happy Ending"


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> "....in related news rideshare giant Uber is now offering a service where customers can ping an Uber driver for massage services. It is called Uber Happy Ending"


I feel like a prostitute already working in the new America. So sure, why not?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How much does taskrabbit get from the workers?


Employment & staffing agencies are a much bigger scam than uber. Your boss pays the co. $15/hr, you get $9.50.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are about as trustworthy as any other major corporation.


No, they are not.
Look, I mean absolutely no offense when I say this, but do a little research before saying something like that, because someone coming here for advice may look at that and believe it, also Uber folks may look at a statement like that and think they're succeeding in fooling a large segment of it's drivers and the general public.

Look up Google, Quicken loans, Wagmans supermarkets,Hilton hotels just to name a few. This is a great Country, with a history of justice and fairness, and companies like Uber and Lyft are defying that idea, they're changing people's perceptions of what is FAIR AND JUST. More and more people are only concernd with what comes out of their pocket, they want pay less taxes, they want to pay less for a ride to the airport and they don't give a shitt about how that low fare affects someone else's life (and they'll give you 4, 3 stars just because you didn't open the door for them or something), even us, as we fight for better rates, we're quick to go get that iPhone 8, 10, X or whatever the F it's called now, without spending a nanosecond to think about where it's made, by who and in what working conditions, we all say F##K it at some point.
So, the least we can do is not propagate this BS that Uber is the same, Lyft is the same, no they're NOT , they are as anti-American as Iran, Russia or China, thats how much they value the American worker...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.
> 
> The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.
> 
> ...


Uber PAPERBOY is right around the corner !

Just like a Regular Paperboy MINUS 25% !

Coming soon : UBER TEMP SERVICE.
( including Uber Lawnboy)


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber PAPERBOY is right around the corner !
> 
> Just like a Regular Paperboy MINUS 25% !
> 
> ...


What 25%????
The Uberpaper will have an "upfront pricing" and you'll be paid by mile...
Actually I have an e-mail from Uber that says the upfront pricing and the "per-mile" scale was actually a pay increase for the drivers!!!! LOL


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber PAPERBOY is right around the corner !
> 
> Just like a Regular Paperboy MINUS 25% !
> 
> ...


Uber hacker ubercsi and uberchef.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Five Star said:


> What 25%????
> The Uberpaper will have an "upfront pricing" and you'll be paid by mile...
> Actually I have an e-mail from Uber that says the upfront pricing and the "per-mile" scale was actually a pay increase for the drivers!!!! LOL


Yes
A PAY INCREASE
FOR UBER !


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

*Look...WAIT UNTIL UBER GETS A HOLD OF THESE IDEAS!!!!*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The NEW ULTIMATE UBER VEHICLE.

TURBO Diesel.
16 passenger mini bus !

With wheelchair lift
( Great for lifting and moving furniture)


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Will this become pool?

Lol, I dare them.

Insanely profitable though!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

d0n said:


> Will this become pool?
> 
> Lol, I dare them.
> 
> Insanely profitable though!


10 miles a gallon.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> There are traveling nurses that do this sort of thing already just floating where needed whenever they feel like working now they do get paid much better than what you are suggesting but I see no reason why Uber could not jump in and dispatch such people who are qualified and willing to work with places that are wanting them for just a shift.


And considering how Uber signs up everybody to drive regardless of suitability, you really think they're going to bother to check if this lady actually is a qualified nurse? I don't think so.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber let us take your extra Organs who needs Two Kidneys! Uber will transplant your Kidney while still working on the Platform. It's Easy and Fun! Just pull over to a preselected Jiffy Lube and our Trained Uber Experts will change your Oil and remove your Kidney.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uber hit man. Who is really going to give you a bad rating?

Thump thump thump whack, *next victim?*


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> yea but everything they are doing now is already being done by other companies that are already established or ahead of anything they are doing....Amazon wasn't a copy cat and truly innovative.
> 
> Uber went from innovative with the whole rideshare to kinda worthless in other areas.


I did not think it was all that innovative I was ordering stuff online from established stores before I ever heard of an Amazon


Five Star said:


> No, they are not.
> Look, I mean absolutely no offense when I say this, but do a little research before saying something like that, because someone coming here for advice may look at that and believe it, also Uber folks may look at a statement like that and think they're succeeding in fooling a large segment of it's drivers and the general public.
> 
> Look up Google, Quicken loans, Wagmans supermarkets,Hilton hotels just to name a few. This is a great Country, with a history of justice and fairness, and companies like Uber and Lyft are defying that idea, they're changing people's perceptions of what is FAIR AND JUST. More and more people are only concernd with what comes out of their pocket, they want pay less taxes, they want to pay less for a ride to the airport and they don't give a shitt about how that low fare affects someone else's life (and they'll give you 4, 3 stars just because you didn't open the door for them or something), even us, as we fight for better rates, we're quick to go get that iPhone 8, 10, X or whatever the F it's called now, without spending a nanosecond to think about where it's made, by who and in what working conditions, we all say F##K it at some point.
> So, the least we can do is not propagate this BS that Uber is the same, Lyft is the same, no they're NOT , they are as anti-American as Iran, Russia or China, thats how much they value the American worker...


They are absolutely the same, companies left and right do this exact same thing they are all almost without exception all about their bottom line. what you name are the exceptions. Some companies are just better at putting on a good face than others, just look at Wells Fargo for example people would have listed them as a trustworthy company before it came out that they are not, the list goes on and on. America is all about the bottom line we have turned into a consumer based economy that relies on cheap labor mainly from other countries to produce the things that we buy very cheaply, that is the norm now.



Yam Digger said:


> And considering how Uber signs up everybody to drive regardless of suitability, you really think they're going to bother to check if this lady actually is a qualified nurse? I don't think so.


Yes I do, they seem to actually check that we are qualified drivers.... As in the state has given us our license to operate a vehicle. The same would be true of nurses the state licenses the nurse, there are even certifications in different areas it would be an easy check box to mach qualifications with requirements.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes I do, they seem to actually check that we are qualified drivers.... As in the state has given us our license to operate a vehicle. The same would be true of nurses the state licenses the nurse, there are even certifications in different areas it would be an easy check box to mach qualifications with requirements.


Dara? Is that you posting on UP as an Uber driver?

Just in case this isn't Dara; I also work as a school-bus driver. Anybody with an E or B licence in Ontario can legally drive a school-bus. So, do the bus companies just take anybody off the street with the licence and send them on a route without even interviewing them? HELL NO!!! Why not? Because having a licence doesn't automatically mean you're cut out for the job. School bus driving calls for a certain type of personality that most people simply don't have....even if you do have the licence. Nursing is no different.

Pax have actually been going back to the taxis because allot of the drivers that Uber onboards...even though they have the requisite drivers license, simply aren't good at this kind of work.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Dara? Is that you posting on UP as an Uber driver?
> 
> Just in case this isn't Dara; I also work as a school-bus driver. Anybody with an E or B licence in Ontario can legally drive a school-bus. So, do the bus companies just take anybody off the street with the licence and send them on a route without even interviewing them? HELL NO!!! Why not? Because having a licence doesn't automatically mean you're cut out for the job. School bus driving calls for a certain type of personality that most people simply don't have....even if you do have the licence. Nursing is no different.
> 
> Pax have actually been going back to the taxis because allot of the drivers that Uber onboards...even though they have the requisite drivers license, simply aren't good at this kind of work.


Ratings would take care of that. You show up and you are not a good fit for whatever reason they send you home early and give you a bad rating future matches will be harder to get for you as people realize that you are not cut out for that type of job.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.


How about Uber-pimp, respite services for pimps looking to get away from his hoes and chill for a few hours?

uber-colonic is another idea, the benefits of colon cleansing are well known, but a lot of people are turned off by the price?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

They took my idea!!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-haul.181837/


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UBER is pathetic. Struggling to conjure up new ideas to keep investors investing. 

Let them build robots to move peoples crap. Mover robots will be a nice compliment to their robo-cars! Their autonomous cars/trucks can transport little groups of helper droids to the moving sites. Imagine how cool!

UBER has become synonymous with a wet dream.
UBER is dying.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Ratings would take care of that. You show up and you are not a good fit for whatever reason they send you home early and give you a bad rating future matches will be harder to get for you as people realize that you are not cut out for that type of job.


Giving an incompetent nurse 1 star isn't going to help when he/she royally screws up and the patient is dead.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Please don't. I don't want to hear nurses *****ing about not getting tips. EVER!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> I am waiting for Uber Doctor. If I mess that up I will try Uber Undertaker.
> 
> If Uber doesn't stop cheating drivers by taking 40%+ of fares with their up-front pricing scam, I know of several million pax who will be using this new service to list their requirement for an Uber driver!


40% ? I get charged about 60% . Minimum fare billed to pax is $6.75 . Driver gets $3.60 in my Town . Uber keeps the rest . Profit after driver pays off his overhead = .80 cents .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, since I haven't read every post here. 

But we're forgetting the fact that many Uber drivers are Uber drivers because they can't or don't want to do real work. Driving is easy.

Now they're going to get a ping to help someone move a mattress upstairs?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Giving an incompetent nurse 1 star isn't going to help when he/she royally screws up and the patient is dead.


And than they loose their licenses. It would not be the first time nor the last that it will happen. This concept is already being done with nursing across the country, Uber would be just one of many companies offering such services if they jumped in.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I have been spending much of today working on the terrible job of moving from one residence to another.
> Besides being hot sweaty backbreaking work, it also is not cheap because I had to rent a U-Haul.
> Is I was working I was wishing to myself that there was business similar to Uber that specializes in assisting in moving.
> This business model would send alerts who contractors that sign up. Of course these contractors would be required to own large trucks or vans and they would spend the day moving boxes and furniture for the client at a discount rate.
> ...





Cableguynoe said:


> This is revolutionary thinking





SadUber said:


> They took my idea!!
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-haul.181837/


I was with you SadUber . We were supposed to be partners.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There are traveling nurses that do this sort of thing already just floating where needed whenever they feel like working now they do get paid much better than what you are suggesting but I see no reason why Uber could not jump in and dispatch such people who are qualified and willing to work with places that are wanting them for just a shift.


Are you kidding me...Can you imagine the "service fee" they would collect from you... "They've shown you who they value, believe them."



Friendly Jack said:


> I am waiting for Uber Doctor. If I mess that up I will try Uber Undertaker.
> 
> If Uber doesn't stop cheating drivers by taking 40%+ of fares with their up-front pricing scam, I know of several million pax who will be using this new service to list their requirement for an Uber driver!


They've taken 50-55% of fares!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Are you kidding me...Can you imagine the "service fee" they would collect from you... "They've shown you who they value, believe them."
> 
> They've taken 50-55% of fares!


For me they loose money most of the time on driving. If they can not offer something competitive than they would not find people to provide the service. More competition is good for most.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The Uber space program ...BASA


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chris1973 said:


> Please don't. I don't want to hear nurses *****ing about not getting tips. EVER!


They will wipe your back end than hold out their hand expectantly.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

CarterPeerless said:


> There is already something close to this - https://www.zocdoc.com/
> 
> *But to truly be UberDoctor, the Doctors would need to be unlicensed and under-insured.*


If that's the case, where do I sign up for UberDentist?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

So who is responsible if somebody breaks something, or allegedly break something? What if somebody is injured while working?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> So who is responsible if somebody breaks something, or allegedly break something? What if somebody is injured while working?


I would imagine that they would provide some kind of liability insurance for the worker..... if the worker gets hurt than they are on their own unless they want to buy coverage from Uber.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I did not think it was all that innovative I was ordering stuff online from established stores before I ever heard of an Amazon
> 
> They are absolutely the same, companies left and right do this exact same thing they are all almost without exception all about their bottom line. what you name are the exceptions. Some companies are just better at putting on a good face than others, just look at Wells Fargo for example people would have listed them as a trustworthy company before it came out that they are not, the list goes on and on. America is all about the bottom line we have turned into a consumer based economy that relies on cheap labor mainly from other countries to produce the things that we buy very cheaply, that is the norm now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)

If they can get you cleaning Airbnb/VRBOs then K-Shty will have come full circle.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes
> A PAY INCREASE
> FOR UBER !


Yes, a pay increase for Uber, NOT for Uber drivers.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.
> 
> The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why uber won't exist in 5 years. Hey idiots, how about just being a great taxi company instead of all this other bull shit. You people are morons.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.
> 
> The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.
> 
> ...


Just one tiny problem. You need to be a capable individual and have a car full of tools for the trade. Have you met ubers drivers? Capable is not a word i would use to describe 98% of them


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> This is exactly why uber won't exist in 5 years. Hey idiots, how about just being a great taxi company instead of all this other bull shit. You people are morons.


You forget though at its heart Uber is not in the transportation business, they are in the business of connecting end users with service providers, and charging both as much as possible, they just started out with rides is all.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Ratings would take care of that. You show up and you are not a good fit for whatever reason they send you home early and give you a bad rating future matches will be harder to get for you as people realize that you are not cut out for that type of job.


Yea that's what a temp agency currently does. Any temp agency.

#fübrn


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Good news for people living in 4th floor apartment without an elevator. You can now order MacDonald and Walmart delivering right to your front door. Tip is not required. You can also politely ask the driver bring your trash bags downstairs to a dumpster. If they refused, simply say OK and rate them a 1*. What do you lose? It's all your gains and Uber appreciate your loyalty to continuous use the CHEAP service they provided.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Sign me up! 
Uber will charge the company 40$ Upfront rate per hour but only leave you 10$.
I can see it now , so promising .


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Sign me up!
> Uber will charge the company 40$ Upfront rate per hour but only leave you 10$.
> I can see it now , so promising .


Being that it is Uber they may charge the company $40 and pay you $50. Uber seems to love burning investor money for some reason.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You forget though at its heart Uber is not in the transportation business, they are in the business of connecting end users with service providers, and charging both as much as possible, they just started out with rides is all.


WRONG... stop drinking the uber kool aid.

If they are just an app, then why do they have boots on the ground at every concert, every dodger game directing people to the cones? They are a transportation company plain and simple.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> WRONG... stop drinking the uber kool aid.
> 
> If they are just an app, then why do they have boots on the ground at every concert, every dodger game directing people to the cones? They are a transportation company plain and simple.


That is but one part of their business plan. All those things that you listed are simply to draw in both more drivers and passengers and to help facilitate a seamless connection between the two. Uber is not transporting anyone anywhere.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh boy.

I had Uber x 3.0
request to deliver and drop off surprise “food” box to his gf yesterday. “It’s very simple. On the 4th floor go through the double doors and ask for Candy. 

I got to the 4th floor and guess how many double doors I found?

Some aspects of this story has been changed to protect the identity of passenger. 


lol.


----------



## Kidboca (Jun 24, 2017)

Great idea I always wrote emails to Uber about doing moves etc. I have a platinum ford exploer 
I turn down so many people that want to move box’s furniture etc. As a Uber Select and XL I have very strict rules of what comes into my SUV
If the Rider just smoked they can’t come in
If they bring in hot food the same. I been doing this for 8 months I only do days I am clearing over 5K a month after expenses As this is a second income I don’t need to kill myself driving. I find that in order to make money you have to understand the city. Know the flights schedules and know your Internatinal flights for example Air Canada has a 5:30 flight to Israel well common sense says you don’t wait around Little Italy. To many Uber drivers are bashers here. I am a fan both as a driver and a Rider. I see way to many drivers and rider fights on you tube. Avoid fights don’t pick up the jerks. I don’t care what Uber takes from the rider all I know and grateful for is making 60 70 dollars going to the airport. If you don’t like driving get a new job. As a rider I can’t believe how someone can get lost going to the airport or downtown. Drivers know the city and stop complaining when I put on the Uber x on my car I get ping with in 10min. Yes Uber does have some issues or can do a better job communicating If I ran Uber you can bet that Ever driver would have to have a one on one with someone from Green light. Stop your crying and be a smart safe driver I give everyone 5 stars who cares if they tip or not


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Some of these wouldn't work, because there are tools required that would need to be provided. The outlay alone is a money-loser if applied wrong.

We use our own vehicles -- would this mean using our own tools for these gigs?

By the way, did anyone actually see this email ?


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

Uber, *DROP DEAD!!!*


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Suprised fübr hasn't asked drivers if they want to drive caskets. Creepy !


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

I pay a lady once a week to clean my house (3br- 1.5 bath) I hope you guys or girls are willing to do the job. I am sure I’ll pay Uber less than half of what I am paying now.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Suprised fübr hasn't asked drivers if they want to drive caskets. Creepy !


I would do that in a heart beat would be an easy job a and get to go to your destination with people blocking red lights for you.



Milito said:


> I pay a lady once a week to clean my house (3br- 1.5 bath) I hope you guys or girls are willing to do the job. I am sure I'll pay Uber less than half of what I am paying now.


Actually you will more than likely have to pay Uber close to what you are paying now they will just pay us half of what you are currently paying the person who is doing it.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Just when you think they can't think of anything else more asinine...


They are disruptors in the asinine business!



BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.
> 
> The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.
> 
> ...


They seem to excel at three things..borrowing money and selling equity and pissing off employees


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> They are disruptors in the asinine business!
> 
> They seem to excel at three things..borrowing money and selling equity and pissing off employees


They piss off every one but their employees actually receive compensation. It's their "independent contractors" that generate the revenue that the company has that they $&*t on.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The big mistake here is that Uber has deluded itself into believing they have a system, a winning formula, and that all they have to do is wait everyone out, Jeff Bezos like. But their actual formula is less Bezos than Ponzi. They are thrashing around while hoping new investors misperceive their death throes for enthusiastic entrepreneurialism and they wave away criticism as "lack of vision". They seem to have blinded themselves to the notion that their reeking odiousness will be looked back on some day as a clear warning of imminent failure.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I'd be seriously interested in an Uber long distance courier service if it paid enough to cover a trip out of town and back.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> ...if it paid enough to cover a trip out of town and back.


This is the very fly in the ointment: they already do not pay enough to cover anything. Driving for them is a losing proposition and they themselves are rapidly hemorrhaging money. They think they can succeed by winning over every single transportation transaction possible, but have created zero capability to handle cheap public transportation which seems to be their focus. A black car service to disintermediate taxis was brilliant, but they threw out the baby with the bath water when they drove full out for capturing the lowest common denominator market. They and their investors deserve to languish in that poor house which is their final destination.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

And yet no one is the wiser...
Well each and every single person posting on here is,and yet this puppy continues to.. hum.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

ROFLMMFAO!

Sad part is some people are desperate enough to do this.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> The big mistake here is that Uber has deluded itself into believing they have a system, a winning formula, and that all they have to do is wait everyone out, Jeff Bezos like. But their actual formula is less Bezos than Ponzi. They are thrashing around while hoping new investors misperceive their death throes for enthusiastic entrepreneurialism and they wave away criticism as "lack of vision". They seem to have blinded themselves to the notion that their reeking odiousness will be looked back on some day as a clear warning of imminent failure.


Yea with TK at the helm I was just waiting for one day all of the office furniture and servers from head quarters gone and the website reading a 404 message. Does any one care to wager how long that will actually place?


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...so to get the gig...
> 
> You have to promise...
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

I want to get my yellow pissmobile washed can I request Uber for that??


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks like their going after the day laborer market too.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Yea with TK at the helm I was just waiting for one day all of the office furniture and servers from head quarters gone and the website reading a 404 message. Does any one care to wager how long that will actually place?


If they have enough in the bank and enough institutional investors to give them more money, that could be years. Just look at Amazon's history.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They're not Amazon!!
Amazon never went into business with the intention of defrauding their customer base, their work force, and evading local authorities.

#fübrn


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I slways wanted to be a Heart Surgeon. I think I can do A Heart Transplant if giving a Chance.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Real simple. Just take a screen shot and the CSR will go from there...

€££¥•%^


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> I slways wanted to be a Heart Surgeon. I think I can do A Heart Transplant if giving a Chance.


All you need is a chance man.
I believe in you.


----------



## Joel Leitson (May 27, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> So this would possibly interest the Teamsters?


Awesome, now you're talking.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> All you need is a chance man.
> I believe in you.


Thanks I have my own knives and appreciate your support.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> Thanks I have my own knives and appreciate your support.


Just have to get the state to certify you, just as the state certifies that we are allowed to drive for Uber with our drivers license.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I hope someday in America we will have another 60s revolution when people stop Buying from corporate America.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is gauging its drivers' interest in providing TaskRabbit-like services for consumers and potentially other businesses, Recode has learned.
> 
> The $69 billion company sent out an email to drivers asking if they'd be willing to take on other on-demand jobs - such as cleaning, moving, or food service.
> 
> ...


Lol..fk uber. You going to pay me workman's comp when I get hurt moving other people's stuff LOL get real now you're asking too much but you've already done already.


----------

